# Weekend hike



## TripleXBullies (Sep 29, 2014)

I hiked around on Pigeon Mountain on Saturday. Had a great time. I hadn't been out there in 15 years or more. Nice pics at Hood Overlook and great time exploring and picknicking at Rock Town. Took a quick trip in to PettyJohn's cave which I have been deep in a few times, also years ago. Went to Blue Hole and looked for Ellison's cave, but couldn't find the entrance. 

Looking for more good hikes within a couple of hours if anyone has any suggestions! No responses downstairs. 

Also got a little fishing in on Saturday afternoon on the way home. I got skunked.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice day.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't know about that place.  A long time ago I used to go caving up that way, but I have no clue where I was.

Looks like you had a good time.  When I go hiking, I generally just hit the Cobb County Corp of engineer property......nowhere near as adventurous as where you were, but, for a few months out of the year the fishing is fantastic there also.  Outside of that, it's very family friendly as well.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks like y'all had a great time tripleX!


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice!


> Also got a little fishing in on Saturday afternoon on the way home. I got skunked.


Maybe you can get that pretty lady to give you some fishing lessons


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 29, 2014)

It's a real shame Walt. I taught her how to use a fluke at the lily pad ponds in New GA.... and since she caught her first one on it, she's been wearing me out.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 29, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> I didn't know about that place.  A long time ago I used to go caving up that way, but I have no clue where I was.
> 
> Looks like you had a good time.  When I go hiking, I generally just hit the Cobb County Corp of engineer property......nowhere near as adventurous as where you were, but, for a few months out of the year the fishing is fantastic there also.  Outside of that, it's very family friendly as well.



Are you talking about PettyJohn's cave? I have been in a few times. Want to go back?? 

Good fishing works too. That picture is from where Stamp Creek meets Allatoona. I've fished back there for years. She squoze a few off from my Sig Nightmare Carry too.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 29, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> Are you talking about PettyJohn's cave? I have been in a few times. Want to go back??



I'm not sure what the name of it was.  The entrance was big, but then you had to belly-crawl for what seemed like several hundred feet before you got to a place you could walk around, then, it went on forever it seemed.

But, as far as a return trip, I appreciate it, but nah.  My spelunking, rock-climbing, repelling days are behind me (I'm much less bold then I was 15 years ago).  I'm always up for fishing, though 



TripleXBullies said:


> Good fishing works too. That picture is from where Stamp Creek meets Allatoona. I've fished back there for years. She squoze a few off from my Sig Nightmare Carry too.



Cool, I've never fished that place before.  I'll shoot the details on the spot I was talking about via PM soon.  It's a really cool place for a good hike if you don't feel like driving far.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 30, 2014)

PettyJohn's is a fairly small entrance that almost immediately opens up pretty big. It definitely then goes on for a ways. 

I caught a stripe necked musk turtle there almost 10 years ago that I still have. He's a cool little turtle. Never caught any huge fish there. Her spotty is among the biggest. Definitely, send me the details on that spot!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyone here have any experience with these?

http://www.atlantatrails.com/hiking...e-gahuti-trail-in-north-georgia/#.VCma2PldWos

http://www.atlantatrails.com/hiking-trails/cloudland_canyon_hiking_sitton_gulch_trail/#.VCma5fldWos

http://www.atlantatrails.com/hiking-trails/hiking-to-raven-cliff-falls/#.VCmaA_ldWos


----------



## pnome (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like a good time!  Except for the spider!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Sep 30, 2014)

There were spiders EVERYWHERE.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 1, 2014)

TripleXBullies said:


> It's a real shame Walt. I taught her how to use a fluke at the lily pad ponds in New GA.... and since she caught her first one on it, she's been wearing me out.


Yeah it seems to be inevitable that if you teach them how to fish they generally catch more than you.
I just tell myself that I'm a great teacher


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 1, 2014)

WaltL1 said:


> Yeah it seems to be inevitable that if you teach them how to fish they generally catch more than you.



Every guide I have ever fished with says the same thing, the women ALWAYS out fish the men.  The general consensus is that they usually don't have much of an ego getting in their way.

I used to live on a pond out in Dallas, Ga., and when a buddy came by with his girlfriend for an afternoon of fishing, the pattern was the same.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe they're more patient than us men.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 14, 2014)

9 miles Cloudland Canyon this past weekend. Those stairs are CRAZY...


----------



## JB0704 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice pics, man.  I have been up there a long time ago, and it was very, very cool.  Somewhere near there is a cliff that folks parasail from.....I used to watch them run and jump off it.  At the bottom was a lot of old junk cars people pushed over a long time ago for insurance, which was interesting also.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## 660griz (Oct 14, 2014)

I remember hiking down to the waterfall at Cloudland one summer. Got down there, all sweaty, sign said, "No Swimming". Worse feeling ever!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Oct 14, 2014)

It did look like a good place to swim... violators will be prosecuted!


----------

